# Feliz bicentenario a todos!!



## sammaael (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Bueno acercando lazos entre nuestros paises les deseo a todos aquellos que cumplen o ya cumplieron este año su bicentenario muchas felicidades y que las celebraciones sean disfrutadasa por todos!!

se que quizas para muchos no haya nada que celebrar pero para nuestro pais (Chile) que le a tocado feo este año(se que a muchos de ustedes tambien) aveces es necesario tomarse un tiempo para disfrutar y dejar a un lado nuestras preocupacion aunque sean por unos dias...

Salud!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Sep 11, 2010)

Tienes razon! es bueno relajarse un poco para liberar tensiones de nuestro cuerpito


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

jaja asi se habla... nada mejor que una buena excusa para celebrar


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 11, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Tienes razon! es bueno relajarse un poco para liberar tensiones de nuestro cuerpito



Para esas tensiones lo mejor es: aceite, un buen masaje, unas copas de vino y vino lo que vino . . .


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 11, 2010)

En mexico tambien se habla de celebrar el bicentenario... 
A mi en lo personal, solo hay que celebrar ...
-Que pemex comprara petroleo crudo en el extrangero.
-Que la comida cuesta el doble que hace 5 años
-Que nos subieron los impuestos
-Que todo esta vendido a los extrangeros
-Que hoy la gasolina ha vuelto a subir
-Que no tuve para comer en dos dias
-Que no existe apoyo para estudiar

Voy a celebrar que vivo en un gran pais de oportunistas.

Siento mucho la acidez de este comentario, pero no creo que en mexico estemos para celebrar, si no para ver si de una vez por todas nos hacemos concientes, o simplemente seguir como toda la historia post conquista.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> . . .
> -Que pemex comprara petroleo crudo en el extrangero.
> -Que la comida cuesta el doble que hace 5 años
> -Que nos subieron los impuestos
> ...



   Usted no esta solo en este bus que se llama Tierra, _¡ ¡ ¡ PAREN QUE ME QUIERO BAJAR ! ! !_


----------



## sammaael (Sep 12, 2010)

jajaj exactamente a eso me refiero, en un mundo donde las cosas que señalas ocurren a diario, es conveniente hacer una pausa para descanzar y recordar, y que la memoria de aquellos que lucharon por la libertad sea honrada con nuestra propia lucha para encontrar la paz, la justicia y la libertad....
es curioso, antes el imperio invasor era de fuera de nuestro contienete, ahora solo hay que mirar un poco al norte


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 13, 2010)

Solo necesitas... un espejo. No quieras culpar a otro.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 13, 2010)

por supuesto de las injusticias solo nosotros somos los culpables, pero no por generarlas necesariamente, yo no decidi que
-Que pemex comprara petroleo crudo en el extrangero.
-Que la comida cuesta el doble que hace 5 años
-Que nos subieron los impuestos
-Que todo esta vendido a los extrangeros
-Que hoy la gasolina ha vuelto a subir
-Que no tuve para comer en dos dias
-Que no existe apoyo para estudiar . . .

sin embargo guardamos silencio.... no seas ingenuo de hecho tu solo nombraste en varios puntos a extrangeros... no digo que se exalte un sentimiento xenofoba, todo lo contrario voy por la integracion de los pueblos, son lo gobiernos y los grupos elitistas quienes maquinan todo esto....

Sin embargo no podemos, o no debemos hecharnos a morir, es la oportunidad justa de descanzar y disfrutar, y compartir con quienes tenemos al lado y olvidar por unos instantes estos problemas


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> . . . no seas ingenuo de hecho tu solo nombraste en varios puntos a extrangeros . . .



La culpa la tiene el paisano que vende, porque solamente piensa en su beneficio y no le interesa el futuro de los que estan o vienen en el camino. Recuerden que a Cristobal Colon lo enviaron con ladrones por estos lados . . .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 13, 2010)

> Solo necesitas un espejo. No quieras culpar a otro.


Me gustó mucho esta frase. Espero no violar algún derecho si la divulgo por estos lados


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 13, 2010)

No te apures, es buena. Es mejor una frase divulgada, a una palabra gastada en el silencio.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 13, 2010)

si hablan del Bicentenario sospecho que se trata de Argentina...aunque todo esto del bicentenario....se supone que es el bicentenario de la Independencia de la corona española! pero no tendria que ser asi...

en 1810 se hizo la muy conocida (acá jeje) "primera junta" pero eso no sgnifico independencia de nada!
recien en 1816 se podriiiia llegar a decir que algo atinaba a la independendia...pero maso,maso...

mmm...no se...esto del bicentenario es mucha excusa del gobierno para distraer de las cosas importantes, acrecentar su campaña politica, bla..bla..bla....

pero como han dicho por ahi...siempre es buena una excusa para festejar jejeje


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 13, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> si hablan del Bicentenario sospecho que se trata de Argentina...aunque todo esto del bicentenario....se supone que es el bicentenario de la Independencia de la corona española! pero no tendria que ser asi...
> 
> en 1810 se hizo la muy conocida (acá jeje) "primera junta" pero eso no sgnifico independencia de nada!
> recien en 1816 se podriiiia llegar a decir que algo atinaba a la independendia...pero maso,maso...
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!! 

Eso es usar el cerebro... señores!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 13, 2010)

jajajaa ehyyy!!! no se si tomarlo como alago u otra cosa....
y si...a veces lo uso....a veces....


----------



## lubeck (Sep 15, 2010)

Seria bueno o malo?????
que importa.... lo hecho hecho esta...

pero hoy en mi ciudad Dolores Hidalgo Cuna de la Independencia Nacional (C.I.N), se festeja en grande....
Ya estan preparadas todas las cantinas discoteqs,Hoteles al Full, los Tourindios, todo de todo....
hasta mi botella de Don Porfidio me fui a comprar a San Luis de La Paz... 

Salud!!! ... Saludos...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 15, 2010)

jajaj que es eso de don porfidio???


----------



## lubeck (Sep 15, 2010)

oopssss.. estuve buscando su pagina web pero creo que no hay... es un tequila que en la botella dentro tiene un cactus muy atractivo...
bueno pero el chistes es que quien no ha probado ese tequila no ha probado el tequila(en mi opinion)...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 15, 2010)

jajaja aca en chile tenemos como trago tipico la chicha... no se si la conoces es un trago muy dulce asi que o quedas borracho o atrapado en un baño jaaaja salud!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 15, 2010)

> no se si la conoces es un trago muy dulce asi que o quedas borracho o atrapado en un baño



Jajaja....
No no la conozco, salud amigo... me voy a embriagar desde temprano .... me lo merezco.. creo... 
salud  a todos!!!!!.... 
cambio y fuera....


----------



## lubeck (Sep 16, 2010)

OOOopppp...

Compatriotas... porque no me avixzaron que cambiaron la hora del grito...

ahi me tienen poniendome briago toda la noche para no dormir.... hace un frio.... mas tequila...

salud...

pintos helicópteros casi tumban mi casa


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 16, 2010)

jaja lubeck 
en mi ciudad lo hicieron a las 9:00pm porque tenian miedo de que les lloviera plomo de verdad, es una tristesa que no exista seguridad en mi estado, pero todo forma parde de un proceso, espero que se termine pronto,

saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Sep 16, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> La culpa la tiene el paisano que vende, porque solamente piensa en su beneficio y no le interesa el futuro de los que estan o vienen en el camino. Recuerden que a Cristobal Colon lo enviaron con ladrones por estos lados . . .


era raro que alguien de las americas no saltara con el rollo de cristobal colon y los españoles, hace ya mas de 500 años cuando todavía los ejercitos combatían a base de espada, cuchillo y bocatas de mortadela...


----------

